# Chicken Chasing in a Usually Well-Behaved Dog - Ideas?



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 12, 2014)

Our LGD Clyde is now a year old, and for many months, he's been good with the chickens.  He's a bit OCD, and barks at them/chases them out of the goat yard after dusk and occasionally tries to herd them to their coop, but he doesn't hurt them, and we thought he was long past the puppy 'I'm going to chase this flappy, noisy thing' phase.

This morning, I went outside to find him next to what I thought was a dead chicken.  It was feet up in the air, not moving.  He wasn't doing anything to it, just laying next to it, but it was covered in dog slobber, and was bleeding from the chest and tail from all the yanked out feathers.  Fortunately, the hen was just in shock from the cold and her injuries.  I brought her inside and put some Blue-Cote on her, and she looks like she'll pull through.  Clyde got a loud verbal chastisement from me as I was taking the chicken away, but I was trying to give him the benefit of the doubt.  I thought maybe the chicken was already sick or injured (Clyde is a stickler for separating/getting rid of the sickly animals - that 'keep the predators away' bit).

Thought that was that, but then just a bit ago, I went out to check on animals, and saw Clyde with another hen in his mouth.  Miller, our seasoned LGD, was chasing Clyde trying to stop him - at least I assume that's what he was doing, because I've never seen him chase a chicken.  As soon as I got out the door and shouted, "No!"  both dogs immediately stopped and came running to me.  I went over to the chicken, who had no apparent injuries, but was shaking scared.  This time Clyde got a submission roll, and another extremely firm, "No!  MY chicken!"

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone might have ideas on the best way to handle this.  It's been very cold the past two days and most of the chicken have been staying in the coop or the barn - these were the only two I've seen out today.  I was wondering if in his Toli OCD-ness he was just trying to 'put the chickens back where they belonged,' or if he decided out of the blue to test boundaries again (technically, he is still a pup).  I know he needs to be chastised regardless of his motives, but I was hoping someone had some suggestions.  Thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

Your doing the right things. It just stinks I know!
The cool weather and the pups need for "playtime" seems to bring this out in pups that have been doing great.

You are not alone... not that it helps you any... my 7 month old pup Eliza has been really "playful" with the chickens. 
Of course for most that is just prime age to be interested in chickens... the worst part is she recruits Toby too. Double 
Chunk looks at the other pups like they are idiots. 

Toli's are far far far worse with poultry than most other LGD breeds.   You are right sometimes if the bird starts making squawking sounds they think it is a dying animal and may try to finish it off.

If the pup is really increasing his energy level like most do when the weather gets colder you can give him a deer leg or big raw bone and it will help occupy him.


----------



## M.L. McKnight (Nov 12, 2014)

Find yourself an ornery old rooster and put a hen saddle on him. Pour some mint oil on the saddle and put him in there with your pup while then others are confined to the coop. I've had success with this method.
That rooster will hold his own better than a hen and your pup will get mint oil in its mouth, I've yet to find a dog that likes strong mint. Hot sauces, pepper sauces and lime juice work too.

Another method is to wait until your dog kills a chicken and tie it around their neck. Then you leave it there until it rots off. My uncle does that and he has never had a dog kill more than one chicken, I guess once you have a chicken rot off of your neck you swear them off completely.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2014)

M.L. McKnight said:


> Find yourself an ornery old rooster and put a hen saddle on him. Pour some mint oil on the saddle and put him in there with your pup while then others are confined to the coop. I've had success with this method.
> That rooster will hold his own better than a hen and your pup will get mint oil in its mouth, I've yet to find a dog that likes strong mint. Hot sauces, pepper sauces and lime juice work too.
> 
> Another method is to wait until your dog kills a chicken and tie it around their neck. Then you leave it there until it rots off. My uncle does that and he has never had a dog kill more than one chicken, I guess once you have a chicken rot off of your neck you swear them off completely.



Although many have had success with the peppers etc more often the dog simply knows when the chicken does and doesn't have the peppers etc on. Very much like electric or "static" collars.

I strongly disagree with the second method. Most dogs find this as a reward... dogs love smelly rotten animals. They see this as their reward for killing the chicken. Dogs are scavengers and roll in dead things, eat dead things, love dead things. As a trainer I DO NOT recommend this.  As a trainer you do try different methods as you are always wanting to be better and bring more to the table so to speak. And yes, I knew going in what the results would be... LOL the dogs were so happy to have their kill, rub their faces on it and paws and lick it and eat the rest of it away.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 12, 2014)

I tried the chicken tied to the neck thing and it might have worked but her partner in crime chewed it off of her and they both enjoyed a good snack. 

I have a male pyr/Anatolian cross that is almost 2 years old and he will still kill a chicken now and then. It is usually at dusk, and usually a white chicken. He gets them on their way to the coop for the evening. And yet there are about 6 chickens that live and sleep in the barn 24/7 and he completely ignores those chickens. He even pushes them out of his feed and pays them no mind at all. Makes me crazy. Keep hoping he will truly outgrow it.

My 4 year old female Anatolian X hasn't looked at a chicken since she was about 18 months old. Completely trustworthy as long as she knows they are her birds. She doesn't like new ones.

Wish I had the magic bullet for you, I would take one too.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 13, 2014)

I tried the chicken around the neck thing once (not with a LGD) and he thought it was pretty nifty that his favorite meal was now "to go".  He would chew on it awhile, walk around, chew on it some more... and when it got really stinky and nasty he just rolled around in it!


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Based on feedback from a respected neighbor who had it work well for his dogs, I tried the chicken around the neck thing once awhile back.  Did it for less than a day.  It was messy and unpleasant, but more than anything, I was worried all day that the dog would get herself caught somewhere and choke.  Decided it wasn't the method for me.

Clyde is a pretty sensitive guy, and he doesn't usually require excessive discipline, which is why the repeat performance was so unexpected.  A firm, loud rebuke is generally all it takes, and often that leaves him shamefully sulking for hours.  Interestingly enough, when Clyde gets punished, our older LGD, Miller, sulks too  (lol- almost like he feels like he failed as a mentor or something).  

I'll try giving Clyde more chewing outlets and see if that helps.


----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Nov 13, 2014)

I've had several friends who had good luck training their dogs with the hot sauce trick, although it was on mostly things like furniture instead of chickens.  Putting it all over the hen saddle isn't a bad idea.  Might try that one if I don't see improvement.  Clyde's a pretty smart cookie, though, so Southern might be right that he'd sense the difference.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 13, 2014)

I got a free 10 month old GP 5 years ago because she killed chickens. Ultimate squeaky toys. It took me 2 years to un-do what her former owners did, but she is the most AWESOME chicken protector now. She had a lot to overcome, but mostly waiting her out and giving her time to fully mature, was the key with her. Then I slowly acclimated her to the chickens by releasing a "sacrificial" crippled rooster that was destined for the soup pot anyway. He survived her, but not me!

Patience. Diversions like Southern said. Put Clyde in the coop and firmly tell him THESE CHICKENS BELONG TO MOMMY! Praise him for being good. (it worked for my girl)


----------

